# como puedo desencriptar un archivo



## Apolo (Nov 4, 2009)

holaaaaaaa  una ayudita porfa se qe no es del tema  pero tengo un problema 

1.- como puedo saber que carpetas estan encriptadas, xq cuando encriptas esa carpeta desaparece ni por el DOS se puede ver, es q ya nose cuantos carpetas eh encriptado jajjaa.

2.- Con tantas claves me eh olvidado una de ellas  y ahora ya no puedo acceder a  la carpeta.


porfa q halguien me salve  como puedo desencriptar una carpeta "son archivos importantes".


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2009)

Haber... encriptar no equivale a ocultar... asi que cuando encriptas una carpeta no desaparece, cualquier sistema operativo la sigue viendo pero no puede accesar a su contenido.... 

Por otro lado... para romper la clave se necesita saber el proceso de encriptacion... sin embargo en el 99.999% de las aplicaciones no hay manera de conseguir el password mas que usando tecnicas de "Fuerza bruta" es decir probar combinaciones de claves hasta encontrar la adecuada, es un proceso que puede tomar desde algunos minutos hasta varios años....


----------



## panama1974 (Nov 4, 2009)

las encriptaste con algun programita de esos para que otras personas no puedan acceder x carpeta ? la unica solucion mas rapida es formatear la pc , si tienes particion digamos disco D y alli esta la carpeta encriptada  al formatear enseguida borras el programa de encriptacion y  queda la carpeta normal, si la tienes la carpeta en disco C entonses estas en problemas , salu2.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 4, 2009)

panama1974 dijo:


> las encriptaste con algun programita de esos para que otras personas no puedan acceder x carpeta ? la unica solucion mas rapida es formatear la pc , si tienes particion digamos disco D y alli esta la carpeta encriptada  al formatear enseguida borras el programa de encriptacion y  queda la carpeta normal, si la tienes la carpeta en disco C entonses estas en problemas , salu2.



SI se encripta un archivo con contraseña, este permanece así donde quiera que lo lleves, si está encriptado pasa lo mismo, necesitas el codigo con el que fue encriptado (software) y su contraseña.


----------



## panama1974 (Nov 5, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> SI se encripta un archivo con contraseña, este permanece así donde quiera que lo lleves, si está encriptado pasa lo mismo, necesitas el codigo con el que fue encriptado (software) y su contraseña.



 Yo tenia un programita de encriptar archivos instalado  y tuve que formatear la pc y automaticamente el folder quedo liberado , no se si en otros programas de esos suceda lo contrario , salu2.


----------

